# Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?



## Sebbi12392 (17. November 2015)

*Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Servus,

ich hab mir ein MSI Z97 MPower Max AC bestellt und wollte da einen i7 4790K einbauen denn ich vorher Köpfen will.
Kann ich denn dann wohl ohne IHS montieren bzw ist da so ein Delid-Die-Guard dabei?
Und wenn nicht gibts da dann Probleme?

Als Kühler verwende ich einen Alphacool Nexxos XP3 light.

MfG


----------



## Chinaquads (17. November 2015)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Ohne IHS schon, jedoch wird die CPU nicht mehr im Sockel gehalten. Du musst sehr vorsichtig den CPU Kühler montieren und NICHT zuviel Anpressdruck ausüben. Wieso willst du eigentlich den HS weglassen, CPU Köpfen, neue WLP / Flüssigmetall drunter und gut ist


----------



## Cinnayum (17. November 2015)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Wieso sollte beim Board ein Die Guard dabei sein?

Den blanken Die setzt man seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr der Kühleroberfläche aus.
Jeder halbwegs gescheite Kühler ist so schwer, dass das Gewicht im hängenden Einbau die CPU sofort zerstören würde.

Abgesehen davon sind alle Kühler auf den Abstand Board-CPU-Sockel-CPU mit HS ausgelegt.
Ohne HS ist Luft dazwischen...


----------



## Chinaquads (17. November 2015)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Cinnayum, man merkt, das du sowas noch nie gemacht hast. Es ist kein Problem selbst ne dark rock pro 3 auf die nackte die zu pflanzen, jedoch verbessert sich der kühl Effekt dadurch nicht mehr wirklich.

Ohne HS musst du natürlich die CPU halteklammern entfernen, damit der CPU kühler Kontakt zur die aufbauen kann.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. November 2015)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab mir ein MSI Z97 MPower Max AC bestellt und wollte da einen i7 4790K einbauen denn ich vorher Köpfen will.
> Kann ich denn dann wohl ohne IHS montieren bzw ist da so ein Delid-Die-Guard dabei?
> ...



Ich habs mit einem Wasserkühler und Luftkühler gemacht. Du musst einfach wissen, wie du mit dem verwendeten Kühler den Höhenunterschied ausgleichen kannst. Mein EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LTX, Acetal/Nickel CSQ hat beim Anschrauben keine Begrenzung, d.h. beim losen Aufsetzen hat er bereits Kontakt mit dem DIE und ich muss über die Flügelmuttern lediglich *vorsichtig und gleichmäßig *den Anpressdrück erhöhen.
Bei meinem kleinen Luftkühler Prolimatech Samuel 17 war der Anpressdrück über die Gewindelänge der Schrauben begrenzt. Die Schrauben werden hier von der Rückseite des Mainboards am Kühler angeschraubt. Hier habe ich zwischen Schraubenkopf und Mainboard Unterlegscheiben verwendet, um das Ende der Schraubengewinde in Richtung des Mainboards zu verschieben.

Beim Gewicht habe ich nur *die Vermutung*, dass bei einem 100-200g schwerer Wasserkühler gegenüber einem 1000g schweren Luftkühler die Wahrscheinlichkeit geringer ist, dass ich beim Montieren verkante oder keinen gleichmäßigen Anpressdruck aufbauen kann.

*
Edit: Mit dem Flüssigmetall Coollaboratory liquid ultra wäre ich vorsichtig. Vom Die lässt es sich problemlos entfernen, aber bei einem vernickelten Kühler hatte ich schwarze Rückstände. Durch die Nickelschicht hätte das eigentlich nicht passiern dürfen.*


----------



## Sebbi12392 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Hm wollte eigentlich Liqid Ultra verwenden. Schadet die dann wenn ich die auf denn Chip auftrage und dann den IHS draufsetze?
@Cinnayum: Bei einem MSI MPower Board ist so weit ich weiß ein Die Guard dabei. Dachte halt das da auch einer dabei wäre.

Wo bekomm ich denn so was her?

MfG


----------



## freezy94 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Hm wollte eigentlich Liqid Ultra verwenden. Schadet die dann wenn ich die auf denn Chip auftrage und dann den IHS draufsetze?
> @Cinnayum: Bei einem MSI MPower Board ist so weit ich weiß ein Die Guard dabei. Dachte halt das da auch einer dabei wäre.
> 
> Wo bekomm ich denn so was her?
> ...



Das mit dem IHS sollte kein Problem sein (hatte ich damals auch so). Die schwarzen Verfärbungen sind treten auch bei Kupfer auf, schaden aber dem Material nicht bzw. verringert nicht die Kühlleistung.


----------



## drebbin (18. November 2015)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Für mich wäre die Verwendung ohne IHS zu heiß....
Meine jetziger 4790k und auch mein 3570k davor waren geköpft,aber nie ohne IHS. Wenn der Temperaturunterschied eh nicht groß ist wäre es für mich keine Option. Durch das Köpfen und in beiden Fällen verwendete Liquid Ultra habe ich schon mehr als 20K Gewinn gehabt - da bin ich schon mehr als zufrieden und das reicht dann auch


----------



## Sebbi12392 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Hm Habs köpfen jetzt nicht hin gebracht weil ich mit der klinge nirgends drunter komm.
Hab denn Heatspreader jetzt plan geschliffen und ein bissle poliert und jetzt unter 60 Grad CPU Temperatur bei prime 95. Passt erst mal


----------



## drebbin (24. November 2015)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Wieviel waren es denn vorher?

Haswell mit Klinge zu Köpfen ist auch nicht empfehlenswert! Bei Ivy kannste das gerne machen, aber nachdem ich sowohl mit Klinge als auch mit Schraubstockmethode geköpft habe empfehle ich nur noch letzteres!
Schneller und ungefährlicher, es sieht nur grobmotorischer aus.....


----------



## Meroveus (25. November 2015)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Hm Habs köpfen jetzt nicht hin gebracht weil ich mit der klinge nirgends drunter komm.
> Hab denn Heatspreader jetzt plan geschliffen und ein bissle poliert und jetzt unter 60 Grad CPU Temperatur bei prime 95. Passt erst mal



Ja den anfänglichen Druck, den man manchmal beim Köpfen, mit einer Rasierklinge benötigt, kann erschreckend groß sein.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Vorher warens in Prime über 60 Grad. Temps sind jetzt vielleicht um 3 Grad besser geworden. Muss aber mal noch ingame testen.
Ach und jemand n plan wir genau die Mainboard Temperatur Anzeige ist?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Also hab jetzt geschafft denn zu köpfen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## VanBudd (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Und noch alles dran an der cpu?


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Ne, Deckel ist ab.


----------



## VanBudd (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Ich meinte die Bauteile um den chip rum.  
Vor allem bei Haswell und Devils Canyon ist es extrem knapp. 
Ich hab es einmal mit der Klinge gemacht und es geht schon aber man rutscht sehr leicht ab.
Mit dem Schraubstock dauert es nur ein paar Sekunden und es ist um einiges Sicherer. 

Ich hoffe deiner cpu gehts gut und das es einen großen Unterschied gemacht hat. 
Bei meinem 4770k waren es stolze 22° mit Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Hm Habs köpfen jetzt nicht hin gebracht weil ich mit der klinge nirgends drunter komm.
> Hab denn Heatspreader jetzt plan geschliffen und ein bissle poliert und jetzt unter 60 Grad CPU Temperatur bei prime 95. Passt erst mal



Schleifen bringts nur bei verlöteten HS, ohne das Lot verzieht sich der HS praktisch nicht. 
Dazu verbessern sich da die Temperaturen nur im Bereich von 2-4K bei verlöteten HS. Mit WLP unterm HS liegt der Gewinn komplett im Bereich der Messtoleranz, das sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen mit nem 2600k und 3770k. 

Wollte das nur mal erwähnen weil mir eine spürbare Verbesserung durchs schleifen hier komisch vorkommt. Als Grund für die Abweichung würde ich eher die Montage des Kühlers in Betracht ziehen. Da hab ich auch schon locker ~5K verschenkt oder gewonnen. (bQ DRP2)

PS: Mein 3770k wurde mit dem Schraubstock und Hammer geköpft, selbst da hat sich der Deckel praktisch nicht verzogen. Ich such mal Bilder.



Nun 2 x der 2600k, sieht man sehr schön das Kupfer an den Ecken das Tal im Zentrum.
Auch wenn ich den Basteldrang und Spaß am schleifen und polieren nachvollziehen kann, würde ich vom Schleifen abraten sofern kein verlöteter HS dran ist. 
Der Gewinn ist zu klein und das Risiko etwas zu Beschädigen viel zu groß & die Chance nicht plan zu schleifen.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Jo noch alles dann. Is mittlerweile schon wieder verklebt und paste ausgetauscht. Hab Flüssigmetall genommen für denn chip und für den Headspreader eine die beim nexxos Kühlkörper dabei war

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KP ob mams erkennt aber der schaut schon glatt aus. Hab bis 3000er nass geschliffen.

Edit. Man erkennt nix weil paste drauf is[emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Ach ja und für die Tüllen an den Spawas hab ich jetzt so klemmen bestellt. Ich hoff mal das die Schläuche halten. Hat da jemand Erfahrung. Werden wohl so schwarze norpren Schläuche

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

??? Ist da WLP drauf oder hast du nur die Beschriftung runter geschliffen? Oder haben diese HS keinen Kupferkern mehr? Bin verwirrt.

Naja, wie gesagt, ist auch egal wie viel. Wirklich was gut machen an Temperaturen kann man da nicht, wenn WLP drunter ist.



uiuiui, editieren nicht vergessen, geht auch am Handy


----------



## Sebbi12392 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Ja stimmt. Da ist WLP drauf. Und geschliffen hab ich bis nur noch blankes Kupfer zu sehen war

Gesendet von meinem OnePlusOne mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbi12392 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Temps sind jetzt unter LinX bei 1,224Volt bei maximal 55°C. Passt oder geht des besser? Gibts da Vergleiche?


----------



## rackcity (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

teste mal unter prime 27.9 im 1344k


----------



## chrYzzi (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Werde heute auch meinen i7 4770K mit Flüssigmetall unter dem IHS versehen und mit der H110i GT kühlen. Wie groß ist dein Radiator eigentlich @TE?

/ i7 4770K 4,7GHz / NH D14 / 16 GB / MSI Gaming 3 Z97 / GTX980Ti 1500MHz @ Morpheus / Silverstone Raven RV 05 /


----------



## Sebbi12392 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

MO-RA 3 360 pro mit 9 Lüftern
EDIT: Was ist 1344K bzw wie stell ich des ein?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Wow, das ist mal ein Monsterradiator ^^.
Hat dir das köpfen nur 5°C gebracht? Bei mir waren es mindestens 30°C.


----------



## clange (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Passt Kühler auf geköpfte CPU?*

Der mechanische Druck wird, und nicht durch das Kuehlergewicht beeinflusst, sondern durch den Anpressdruck.


----------

